# Rp nach Wotlk



## Magosch (5. Juni 2011)

Sehr geehrte Mitspieler,

seit nunmehr als einem Jahr pausiere ich WOW und überlege seit kurzem wieder anzufangen.
Nun wollte ich fragen, ob Rollenspiel mit dem neuen Addon gestiegen ist oder ob es weniger geworden ist?
Und ist das Addon eine lohnende Anschaffung bezüglich der neuen Rassen und Gebiete?

Über Antworten wäre ich sehr erfreut.

Mit freundlichem Gruß

Magosch


----------



## Sillygnom (5. Juni 2011)

Hallo,  

Ich werde dir schon mal sagen was hier viele schreiben werden. Da Spiel lohnt nicht da biste du schnell durch. Kein lohnenswerte Inhalte u.s.w.

Na um ehrlich zu sein solltest du dir deine eigene Meinung bilden. Ich glaube auch das das neue Addon seine reizte hat. Ich persönlich finde es gelungen. Aber um den Kritikern auch mal recht zugeben teilweise sehr Oberflächig. Aber auch nur teilweise. 
Das mit dem RP ist natürlich eine Sache wo du auch auf den richtigen Server zur richtigen Gilde kommen musst, wenn du das geschafft hast dann habe Spaß. 

P.S Man kann alle alten Gebiete im  ostlichen Königreich und auf Kalimdor neu erkunden und alle quest noch einmal machen mit schönen Videosequenzen. 


Gruß Silly


----------



## Magosch (5. Juni 2011)

Gut die gesamte Resonanz des Spiel ist ja allgemein recht negativ , was mich jetzt nicht so abschreckt.
Was ich noch spezifisch fragen wollte gibt es jetzt mehr Zwergen Rollenspiel , weil man jetzt fliegen kann (Sturmhämmer)? Ich war früher auf die Aldor und habe da eigentlich nur auf Hordenseite Rp betrieben und fand  das  es zum Ende von Wotlk dem Aussterben der Dinosaurier glich :-) .

Ansonsten erstmal einen herzlichen Dank für die Antwort

Gruß Magosch


----------



## Squidd (5. Juni 2011)

Es ist schon etwas dreist zu sagen das sich das Spiel nicht lohnt. Wenn auch nicht unverschämt! 
Einige finden die Welt von Azeroth immer noch toll wie eh und je.

Was das Rollenspiel angeht: Es hängt oft vom Server ab. Auf einigen ist es sehr gut ausgeprägt, auf anderen herrscht Funkstille. Die Aldor auf Ally Seite ist beispielsweise ein guter RP Server.


----------

